# Nubs and Bulz, Bulz and Nubs



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Well it was just a reg oh thursday evening and I was getting ready for work. Stogie calls me up and say "Hey man you going up to Robusto's tonight? Dave (Bulz) and Jeff (Texas Oliva Rep) are going to be up there at 9". Man you have to be joking, I have to work tonight (than in my head, how can I pass up meeting another out of town member plus a Oliva Sales Manger on top of that). Ok Daniel I'll be there but I can't stay long, I'll just drop bt in uniform. Most people on the board doesn't know Jeff, he isn't on Cigar Live because he stays busy and knows it is in good hands with other Oliva reps that are here, he is on NubLive. Let me tell you he is a great guy, this is my 3rd time getting to meet him and talk cigars and B&Ms with him and can't wait to do it again. This is my first time meeting Dave, we had a great (short) time chatting up the Nub, Olivas and even other cigar brands. He didn't have any Nubs to smoke but was handing out some Vs which I enjoyed burning one down with him. 

Hey guys it was great seeing y'all, hopefully next time you make it Houston way we can have a much bigger and longer herf!

L to R Jeff, me, and Dave


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Great opportunity there Frank glad you could meet up with those guys--Those Nubs in the Pics look pretty good--


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Pretty good? Those Nubs look Awesome Sam!!:dribble:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Looks like somebody could have enjoyed a larger gathering if they'd have used the Houston Emergency Herf listings... <G> Glad y'all had some fun!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Looks like somebody could have enjoyed a larger gathering if they'd have used the Houston Emergency Herf listings... <G> Glad y'all had some fun!


I think it was more of a business trip for Dave, Jeff, and Robusto's than it was a party!


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks great!!












I want my


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Frank you telling me those Nubs where there and you have a gun and didn't get any of them


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I have to say it was great to meet Dave a true gentleman and BOTL


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Good Times!!!


----------



## PaulyB (Feb 20, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

Sweet pics. they do look nice ( the cigars, not the guys)


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

happy1 said:


> Frank you telling me those Nubs where there and you have a gun and didn't get any of them


I'll bet he had one  My cell phone died yesterday- I'm sure that's the reason I didn't also get a call.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

That case looks like someone walked in with it handcuffed to them. :redface:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Those are the same Nubs I got to be in the same room with up here in NY!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

man those look soo good
and what a way to herf
lol


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

those nubs are crazy..cant wait to try one


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I showed up just after Frank left. Dave (Bulz) gave me the conn Nub.....very very tasty, my likey!! Stogie has pics and time stamps of the smoke, good stuff. Stogie gets a Cameroon Nub and it kicks his ass!!!!! I had to finish his cigar, Stogie was about to pass out.

Good times!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> Stogie gets a Cameroon Nub and it kicks his ass!!!!! I had to finish his cigar, Stogie was about to pass out.


That's not the first or even second time I've heard this kind of story about Stogie and some full bodied cigars


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> Good times!


That's okay. I'm not jealous or anything. (You SOB's!)


----------



## Cameroon-swoon-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

I have to say that the nub cigars are some of the most beautiful cigars I have seen, due largely in part to the totally wicked-cool label on each of them. I love simple yet sophisticated labels and the nub one is one of my favorites.

I can't wait to try some of these baby's - especially the Cameroon and the Habano. 32 more days!!!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> My cell phone died yesterday- I'm sure that's the reason I didn't also get a call.


Hmm, I checked my cell phone log and there were no calls actually received. I guess the calls to me didn't go thru, so it must have been a problem with the phones or your providers. You guys better get your equipment checked.
:teacher:


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

They look great. Can't wait to try them out.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Vey cool...excellent that you were able to find a moment to join them...great pic


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Sure is a lot of hype about these things.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

I got to look one over, and then watch it being smoked in front of me. I was not a happy camper to say the least. I cannot wait to try it and also the LIVE, depending on how things go here at home. Flint


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Until I smoke a NUB I have no comment.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

happy1 said:


> Frank you telling me those Nubs where there and you have a gun and didn't get any of them


No I didn't get one, and the only thing I shot was the Nub pictures posted. But you know they say good things come to those that wait!

PS I'll be working on my Nub avatar tonight.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Mmmmm.... NUb's.... :dribble:


----------

